# 300



## mitgib (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 16, 2016)

Well that is the 300 cover.


From Bulgarian Covers. lel


----------



## mitgib (Jan 17, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well that is the 300 cover.
> 
> 
> From Bulgarian Covers. lel



It was the best looking cover, but I am just trolling anyway.


----------



## HN-Matt (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## meganadz (Jan 2, 2017)

I already watch that movie and also 300 Rise of the Empire


----------

